# Retrofit Deluxe Air Conditioning



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

Has anyone ever considered / managed to retrofit deluxe automatic air conditioning from the standard manual vents / dials?
Not sure how involved it would be but the vents seems to pop up on e-Bay quite often. :?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I emailed hazzy days about this. They said whilst it's possible it would be cost prohibitive so I'm guessing over £3000


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

I think I will forget about that idea then!
Wondering what makes it so expensive...


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

TTSRobS said:


> I think I will forget about that idea then!
> Wondering what makes it so expensive...


I would imagine the wiring for the digital controls behind the vents is totally different requiring major loom re-wiring.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I had it on my TDI then went to a Tfsi which didn't and thought I missed it, now have the TTs that has it now not so sure how important it is except it adds something ascetically.


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

jonstatt said:


> TTSRobS said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will forget about that idea then!
> ...


That sounds pretty likely yes... Although I always though that most cars came with a standard loom these days. [smiley=book2.gif]



daddow said:


> I had it on my TDI then went to a Tfsi which didn't and thought I missed it, now have the TTs that has it now not so sure how important it is except it adds something ascetically.


You're right, I guess it is really just aesthetics 8) which I wouldn't mind having!
Either way you end up adjusting something..


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not just the dials/controls - the standard is manual temperature control, and the delux is climate control (which is so sophisticated that you don't really notice it once set, where as with manual you probably make minor adjustments all the time for demist, ac, etc)


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

I spoke to Hazzy Dayz some time ago with regard this retrofit and they quoted me £125 to fit my supplied vents and they would try to code, at this point they had never attempted it but said it should be possible as they go to the same controller.

I guess they must have tried to fit some and found it is not possible, Manu did say that it couldn't be done in an earlier thread. I think I will give them a ring to see what is involved.


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

marrog08 said:


> I spoke to Hazzy Dayz some time ago with regard this retrofit and they quoted me £125 to fit my supplied vents and they would try to code, at this point they had never attempted it but said it should be possible as they go to the same controller.
> 
> I guess they must have tried to fit some and found it is not possible, Manu did say that it couldn't be done in an earlier thread. I think I will give them a ring to see what is involved.


I got a similar response of 'we can order the vents and try fitting them' a few days ago so I'm not sure if it's something Hazzy Days has ever actually attempted...
A Google search didn't give any results either.
Half tempted to just get some vents and give it a try


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought a full set off eBay Germany absoloutley mint condition for £80.00 inc p&p and as I said HD seem to thing it was possible, maybe need to speak to them again.


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

marrog08 said:


> I bought a full set off eBay Germany absoloutley mint condition for £80.00 inc p&p and as I said HD seem to thing it was possible, maybe need to speak to them again.


Nice, I've seem a few tempting sets on eBay Germany too.
I just wonder if the fitment between LHD and RHD would be any different? Part numbers begin 8S1 for LHD and 8S2 for RHD...
Only one way to find out!


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe it's only the center control section you need as it pulls out, you should be able to leave your original vents in place or at the worst take them out split and refit so I don't think the LHD would be an issue.

It's doing my head in not knowing whether it can be done or not, maybe I have to be the guinea pig with HD, they are really good they have done work for me before.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

What about the interior temperature sensor for the climate control? Is that sensor in a car without deluxe air conditioning?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

marrog08 said:


> HD, they are really good they have done work for me before.


  
Cowboys, beware...!


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cowboys? Really? Tell me more, I had a sat nav fitted in a mk2 and led lights and all was good


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

After some research this retrofit is not going to be so simple [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Aside from the vents a few extra parts would be required.
These are the links to the part diagrams for vehicles with air conditioning and car with electronically regulated air conditioning to show their differences:

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 820010/#12

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 820020/#30

The list of parts would include the intake duct, servo motor, controller motor for temperature, levers for air distribution, wiring, temp sensor...
Whilst probably not impossible to change out and code it's not going to be a simple or cheap job either.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Hazzy Days intimated to me it is doable but such a pain in the arse it would be prohibitively expensive


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Did anyone manage to retrofit deluxe climate control?


----------

